# got this today



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Has any one used one yet? This one is made for 1 1/2 drains.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

yup.....works great.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

They work great and last. Which they damn well better for the price.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I didn't ask the price just told them to place it on the ticket.. Guess I will be getting yelled at by the wife later.. Let me see what I paid for it.. $25.00 not to bad I guess??


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

They go up dramatically by size.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Yep. Just recieved 2 clog choppers myself. Ebay purchase. Got 1" inch with R connector for my k50 5/8 and a 2 1/2" R type connector for 7/8 with my root66. They seem to be very sharp and super solid. Havent had a chance to run them. Cant wait...


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I have two of them. They work ok. I use the c cutter the most on the second run


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Got one...love it!


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone know if these would attach to the cables used by Roto Rooter?


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Are they effective for roots at all btw, or just buildup?


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

great attachment,scared to use the 3 and 4 inch seems if that gets loose or jammed your in trouble


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

got one in each van. works well


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tounces said:


> Are they effective for roots at all btw, or just buildup?


It's a sludge pusher...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm scared of that thing. Just put a kink in the end of your rod and hammer the entire clay line before you camera! Looks like a Motoscrooger original.


----------

